# Higher bodyfat starting steroids.



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know this has to have been discussed before but I couldn't find anything..

I have read having a higher bodyfat percent and starting a cycle can make gyno more likely.

I have been working out for about 10 years.. the past 4 have been more serious training.

I am 26yrs

255-260 lbs about 24% bf

I am very active (gym 6 days a week plus a semi-pro American football player, also have a fairly physical job)

My diet is decent...lots of Chicken or Tilapia with broccoli and brown rice.

Protein shakes and an occasional burger on the weekend's...

My main question is what is your advice on using steroids with my higher bodyfat?

Is it enough that I should worry about cutting the fat first? I wouldn't say I'm "fat" I'm a big guy and a poor American diet has given me a gut but my chest, back and shoulders look pretty lean.

I know my diet could be better. But I feel I'm already eating pretty lean. I do a 1 week juice fast once every 3 months but the leaner I eat I feel I have lacking performance in the gym and football field.

With proper pct and plenty of ai/nolvadex on hand. Do you think it is ok to start a cycle?

Your advice and opinions are much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I was on the same boat on my first cycle mate.

I never paid attention to keeping estrogen levels low etc and did end up with gyno issues.

Saying that i personally find using aas while having a high bf is ok as long as you use an Ai and do the proper pct a long with a good cardio workout after each weight lifting session.

Maybe best going for a cutting cycle rather than Dbol,deca and high doses of test.

The right cycle,,,diet and cardio are the key when your bf is high tho yes you can do it ok

Keep the cycle to 8 weeks and take an Ai like adex or aromasin from day one

You can even add nolva at 20mg ED for added help tho the Ai should keep gyno away.

If you get itchy nips then add the nolva to


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey just noticed you play american footy,,,class mate i love the sport bigtime,,,

I think thats where i got my extra bf watching the nfl lol

Up the new england pats


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I got fat in Boston watching the Pats!

ha ha that rhymes.

4 hours with lots of breaks. What do you do in the breaks, eat and drink and chat ****. So many English people don't get it.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I got fat in Boston watching the Pats!
> 
> ha ha that rhymes.
> 
> 4 hours with lots of breaks. What do you do in the breaks, eat and drink and chat ****. So many English people don't get it.


LOL good one mate,,,i drink wine and smoke blow in the breaks,,i knock a quarter bottle of wine back so that makes me the best quarter back ever,,better than Tom Brady lol

Its a great sport and i love the americans so it suits me perfect


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

What would you recommend as a cutting cycle?

What I had in mind was

300-500mg/week of test-e for 10wks

30mg/day D-bol first 4wks

Vitamin B-6

And Clomid therapy the last 3 weeks of the 15 week cycle.. with Nolvadex on hand throughout.


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Hey just noticed you play american footy,,,class mate i love the sport bigtime,,,
> 
> I think thats where i got my extra bf watching the nfl lol
> 
> Up the new england pats


Lol that will do it! Always plenty of bad snacks around watching games..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

silverback66 said:


> What would you recommend as a cutting cycle?
> 
> What I had in mind was
> 
> ...


No Dbol mate you best with Tbol at 60 to 80mgs ED for 4 to 6 weeks

Test sounds ok at that dose

Vit b-6 is fine to tho add vit C at 1000mgs ED and vit D at 5000ius ED

Pct youll need to add nolva and clomid together at them doses i said.

I honestly would never take Dbol or deca if your bf is high as it aromatises big time and even controlling it with an Ai and serms isnt enough imo


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot! You have been very helpful!

I'm new here and just want to add in that this forum already has been much better than most American bodybuilding forums I've been on..

Just way too much flaming over there.

I'll be sticking around here! Thanks again


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 11, 2013)

Out of curiosity. What if I left out the tbol/dbol completely.. i.e. just the test-e with vitamins and pct? Obviously the results won't be as good but how much worse? Those orals aren't cheap lol


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello mate. I'm in exactly the same boat, or I was 6 weeks ago.

I was around 28% bf 6 weeks ago when I started my first cycle which is ongoing at 300mg test e a week. Honestly one of the best things I have ever done, I'm on a very strict diet of around 1200cals a day, lots of protein and that's it lol. I'm gaining a little strength whilst losing bf% very rapidly (with the help of DNP and t3) I have actually just smashed my PB for shoulder press tonight  with regards to AI I was very worried so I'm running 1mg adex a day which may be overkill but I'm also running hcg so I wanna be safe lol


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

silverback66 said:


> Out of curiosity. What if I left out the tbol/dbol completely.. i.e. just the test-e with vitamins and pct? Obviously the results won't be as good but how much worse? Those orals aren't cheap lol


Take more test 6-700mg would be a good first cycle the problem with taking no orals is that it will take a few weeks before you see results from the injectables whereas with orals you see results within days also extend cycle 10 weeks is far too short imo


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

silverback66 said:


> Out of curiosity. What if I left out the tbol/dbol completely.. i.e. just the test-e with vitamins and pct? Obviously the results won't be as good but how much worse? Those orals aren't cheap lol


If you want to drop the orals then just kickstart with test suspension...****in love the stuff!!! Run your long ester at 600mg and suspension at 75mg ed for first 4 weeks.


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi dave.

can you tell me the results of this cycle ? you say you started off with 28 %bf, what was the bf% after you ended the cycle?

I have the same bf as you and want to do a much milder cycle. cycle length approx 16 weeks. although i will continue hgh for a year approx.

primobolan 100 mg every 3 Days along with 50mg test P every 3 Days and 3 iu 6 Days a week of hgh..mid cycle i want to add t3 cytomel and clenbuterol...

but i have no idea what to take to minimize the gyno and fat turning into estrogen wich scares me..i dont want bitch tits..

I also want to keep to around 1200 cals a day divided in 6 meals,,gym 5 Days a week with cardio 2 times a day for 30 minutes approx..

All tips appreciated.


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Trev.

I am wanting to start a similar cycle, but much milder..

100mg every 3 Days of primobolan, and 50mg of test p every 3 Days along with 3 iu of hgh 6 Days a week.

mid cycle i want to add t3 cytomel and clenbuterol.

cycle length 16 weeks, but the hgh i will use 1 year approx..

1200 cals a day divided on 6 meals, and gym 5 Days a week, cardio 2 times a day for 30 min..

what do u reccomend to avoid the gyno ? i am afraid of the fat turning into estrogen..

and please dont laugh at my mild cycle...

tips appreciated.

And like the yank said, this forum is much better then all the Swedish forums as well..

thanx


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

is a waste imho. unless ur a competitive powerlifter. otherwise 100% waste (unless uve got some tren in there  )


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

sweed said:


> Hi Trev.
> 
> I am wanting to start a similar cycle, but much milder..
> 
> ...


you should hit the reply with quote button on his post, so he knows your asking him a question or you can start your own thread,

also @BigTrev you can call them! :thumb:

have a nice day swede!


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

BigTrev said:


> I was on the same boat on my first cycle mate.
> 
> I never paid attention to keeping estrogen levels low etc and did end up with gyno issues.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev.

I am wanting to start a similar cycle, but much milder..

100mg every 3 Days of primobolan, and 50mg of test p every 3 Days along with 3 iu of hgh 6 Days a week.

mid cycle i want to add t3 cytomel and clenbuterol.

cycle length 16 weeks, but the hgh i will use 1 year approx..

1200 cals a day divided on 6 meals, and gym 5 Days a week, cardio 2 times a day for 30 min..

what do u reccomend to avoid the gyno ? i am afraid of the fat turning into estrogen..

and please dont laugh at my mild cycle...

tips appreciated.

And like the yank said, this forum is much better then all the Swedish forums as well..

thanx


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

Dave_b said:


> Hello mate. I'm in exactly the same boat, or I was 6 weeks ago.
> 
> I was around 28% bf 6 weeks ago when I started my first cycle which is ongoing at 300mg test e a week. Honestly one of the best things I have ever done, I'm on a very strict diet of around 1200cals a day, lots of protein and that's it lol. I'm gaining a little strength whilst losing bf% very rapidly (with the help of DNP and t3) I have actually just smashed my PB for shoulder press tonight  with regards to AI I was very worried so I'm running 1mg adex a day which may be overkill but I'm also running hcg so I wanna be safe lol


Hi dave.

can you tell me the results of this cycle ? you say you started off with 28 %bf, what was the bf% after you ended the cycle?

I have the same bf as you and want to do a much milder cycle. cycle length approx 16 weeks. although i will continue hgh for a year approx.

primobolan 100 mg every 3 Days along with 50mg test P every 3 Days and 3 iu 6 Days a week of hgh..mid cycle i want to add t3 cytomel and clenbuterol...

but i have no idea what to take to minimize the gyno and fat turning into estrogen wich scares me..i dont want bitch tits..

I also want to keep to around 1200 cals a day divided in 6 meals,,gym 5 Days a week with cardio 2 times a day for 30 minutes approx..

All tips appreciated.


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

Dave_b said:


> Hello mate. I'm in exactly the same boat, or I was 6 weeks ago.
> 
> I was around 28% bf 6 weeks ago when I started my first cycle which is ongoing at 300mg test e a week. Honestly one of the best things I have ever done, I'm on a very strict diet of around 1200cals a day, lots of protein and that's it lol. I'm gaining a little strength whilst losing bf% very rapidly (with the help of DNP and t3) I have actually just smashed my PB for shoulder press tonight  with regards to AI I was very worried so I'm running 1mg adex a day which may be overkill but I'm also running hcg so I wanna be safe lol


Hi dave.

can you tell me the results of this cycle ? you say you started off with 28 %bf, what was the bf% after you ended the cycle?

I have the same bf as you and want to do a much milder cycle. cycle length approx 16 weeks. although i will continue hgh for a year approx.

primobolan 100 mg every 3 Days along with 50mg test P every 3 Days and 3 iu 6 Days a week of hgh..mid cycle i want to add t3 cytomel and clenbuterol...

but i have no idea what to take to minimize the gyno and fat turning into estrogen wich scares me..i dont want bitch tits..

I also want to keep to around 1200 cals a day divided in 6 meals,,gym 5 Days a week with cardio 2 times a day for 30 minutes approx..

All tips appreciated.


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

Ragingagain said:


> is a waste imho. unless ur a competitive powerlifter. otherwise 100% waste (unless uve got some tren in there  )


I thought tren would be to strong for a first cycle ??

I have been told to use higher dosage of primo, but thought i would do a xxx mild first cycle..i am not stressing to build muscle all that much, only

Adding up the primo and test p it would be 300 mg a week total, isnt that enough ??

???


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

sweed said:


> I thought tren would be to strong for a first cycle ??
> 
> I have been told to use higher dosage of primo, but thought i would do a xxx mild first cycle..i am not stressing to build muscle all that much, only
> 
> ...


i would go 75mg prop eod giving you just over 250pw at least ..if you want results and are spending why go for such a small quantity? the amounts i mention are still really small..and i would stick 1ml primo in each jab if it was me..e3d with prop i wouldn't do either its eod for me or at worst mon/wed/fri 50m e3d will leave you not a lot at all every 3rd day .and just because your adding primo to 300ml all in doesn't make it the equivalent of 300mg test.

don't worry so much about body fat and aromatisation the amounts we are talking are minimal i came into this cycle over 20% bf likely around where you and i have been using 600 of prop with no issues at all ..though i am using aromasin as i find it a much better ai though it is not as strong as adex it does a better job in my mind by killing off the est so no rebound effect i also used to get sides from the adex.. and if you do go with 50 of prop e3d don't even bother with an ai would be my advice

also if you are going with 1200 cals a day and do plenty of cardio i would leave clen and t3 etc and making yourself feel wierd out of it..you will drop more than enough first time with 1200 and plenty of cardio..wait untill your finding it harder as the bf% drops before you start adding things like that


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

sweed said:


> I thought tren would be to strong for a first cycle ??
> 
> I have been told to use higher dosage of primo, but thought i would do a xxx mild first cycle..i am not stressing to build muscle all that much, only
> 
> ...


 lol dont do tren mate. do test only as a first.... but personally id shift the fat first (from experience).... and if u aint got the time and dedication to trim down, u wont have it to use the gear to its full potential, its also begs the question "r u even ready to use gear" have u hit ur natural peak? if not dont bother


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

also i wouldnt really use t3 either lad


----------



## Reggie roidy (Aug 22, 2013)

I laugh at people who say never take aas with high body fat0!! There always the skinny ones . I've had up to 30% body fat and took test e and I got ripped up. Diet and cardio is the key but test e I great, even better with test and tren


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Reggie roidy said:


> I laugh at people who say never take aas with high body fat0!! There always the skinny ones . I've had up to 30% body fat and took test e and I got ripped up. Diet and cardio is the key but test e I great, even better with test and tren


Sorry guys for bumping a old thread .

My questions to members who used AAS with high BF % ....what were the results from the cycle ? I mean what was the starting bf % and after cycle what % was it . ? And over all how many cals were consumed ? Was the result dramatic enough regarding aesthetics ?


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

If you are going to cut then you can drop your calories drastically while on AAS and add T3 to get amazing results if your diet and training are in check. Waste of time taking them to go on a bulk if you are already overweight. IMO


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

damn shame said:


> If you are going to cut then you can drop your calories drastically while on AAS and add T3 to get amazing results if your diet and training are in check. Waste of time taking them to go on a bulk if you are already overweight. IMO


@ Damn Shame

Thanx a lot for your reply . my question was particularly regarding a cutting cycle . say if iam with 25% at 5"10 and 100 kgs and go on a diet of say 17,000 cal ...with 200-225 gms of protein .. 100,GMs of carbs pre and post workout . and rest good fats . trains each body part 2 times a week with 20 mins liss cardio after workout .

And do a 12 week cycle of test propionate 750mg , anavar 80 mg with t3 , how much % of bf can be trimmed off ? And will the gear give a nice aesthetic look to the body .

Main goal is to lose body fat and preserve lean mass . not trying to get huge here just lost fat and make the body aesthetics look great .

Once again thanx for your respons . Any members who have used aas with high bf % and trimmed down successfully kindly hive your in put too will be very grateful .


----------

